# Companion Wanted - Aberdeenshire



## LR2904 (29 January 2017)

Moving house shortly and looking for a companion to keep my pony company at home whilst I am out riding  would be a 5 star home for life with my 2 mares 

Pm with details


----------



## MILLGREENLADY (10 February 2017)

Try world horse welfare at aboyne


----------

